# Farmhouse cheddar - drying time...



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I made my first farmhouse cheddar last Friday. The instructions say to let it develop a skin over 3-5 days. Well, this week was crazy &, although I watched it and turned it everyday, I forgot what day I made the cheese.

Yesterday I decided that it is good to wax finally - but then this morning I noticed that I had dated my whey from it 8/7/09 (8 days ago). Can I go ahead & wax the cheese? Did I let it dry too long & ruin it?

Thanks!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

What recipe did you use?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Just wax it. If it has developed any cracks from getting too dried out, just be very sure to coat them well with HOT wax. 

It will not be ruined. Where I live, it commonly takes almost 2 weeks for a wheel to develop a nice rind. Once it is made it begins aging, whether it is waxed or not. 

Good luck.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks! I did wax it.

Made a new batch yesterday.....

Now, let's see what happens in six weeks....


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't know about the farmhouse cheddar, but the cheddar I recently made was still a bit young for me at 8 weeks. I think I've read farmhouse is supposed to age quicker? What recipe are you using?


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

madness said:


> I don't know about the farmhouse cheddar, but the cheddar I recently made was still a bit young for me at 8 weeks. I think I've read farmhouse is supposed to age quicker? What recipe are you using?


I think the recipe said age it at least four weeks. It was in a kit but was pretty close to the same recipe that Rikki Carroll has in her cheesemaking book. Better flavor the longer it ages, anyway...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Once you get into a routine of regular cheesemaking it will be less tempting to try your hard cheeses so young. One day you will find yourself able to let some of them age for 6 months or longer. OMG, it is divine. 

I just tried my first parmesan. I actually let it go for 10 whole months. (unfathomable, even to me). Guess what? It is actually real parm! It is very hard...but awesome. I wish it had been BIGGER though, LOL.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Oooo, I dream of the day for patience to make parmesan! I'm still working out the kinks though and want to stick to things that take a few shorter months so that I can get feedback on the process. I think I'm getting close though...


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I can boast of 18 month romano! it is amazing. I gave some to a dear friend whose husband spends gazillions each year buying gourmet cheeses from around the world and he pronounced my romano top notch - I was so proud. Never will be able to replicate exactly though (let's see.... put in fridge in the garage. have said fridge go through several freeze/thaw cycles as weather dips below -40 and then returns to above freezing. Allow children to unplug fridge for half a day. Repeat cycle again next winter)

My only parmesan to date was adequate - at least as good as most common grocery store $6/lb chunk parms but nothing elegant or spicy or robust or creamy. I thought I could make parmesan reggiano my first try out the gate. Sigh. the dreams of novices.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, Cathleen, you have every right to be proud. I would too. OF the eight cheeese that I made last winter, only 3 have turned out right. Now if I could figure out why??????

I am getting ready to gear up into cheese making again. My cow was dry this summer and now she is fresh. Hopefully I can fix my problems.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Shagbarkmtcatle said:


> OF the eight cheeese that I made last winter, only 3 have turned out right. Now if I could figure out why??????
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> I hear you on the consistency and results issue. I'm getting significantly better at it all but it's taken whey more time (sorry, could not restrain myself) than I ever dreamed cheesemaking would to get adequate mastery. I'm usually a whiz cook/chef! but cheesemaking has been humbling.
> ...


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I too have wondered about the patience it takes in cheese aging. Being new to trying different cheeses, I kind of wonder everyday if the batch I've got aging has been done correctly and I'm just dying to try it. I have a hard time forcing myself to make more so I have a regular supply of aged cheese when I'm waiting for my first to develop, (unknowing of it's goodness)


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

this thread made me smile when I thought about the drive we took to Pinconning last week and the cheese store there had some cheese that was aged 12 yrs! I tried a sample, it was sharp, it was good. Pam


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Was it Black Diamond brand? That stuff is my favorite. Sharp but not too grainy.


----------

